# Frags and more frags



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

We welcome everyone to FragCave, come visit us we have some candy for your eyes cos we are passionate about it.
We carry frags for all of you from $10 and up!!
This week special Ricordeas mushroom 15 each, some of them with 2 to 3 mouths. FIRST COME FIRST SERVE...


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

More!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

You won't find better prices and quality than what we have
BUILDING YOUR REEF ONE FRAG AT THE TIME


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Where are you located and what are the hours on the weekend?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

If this is who I think it is (based on the pictures looking familiar) I believe the location to be bayview, and sheppard.

Posted from my Sony Eperia, using Tapatalk.


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes we are located at Bayview and Sheppard, PM for details..Thanks


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I highly recommend this seller, he has a better setup and selection of corals than most stores in the GTA.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

As always, nice stuff there you got Alex! I really need to come by again; I added my first new SPS to the tank last week- I'll see how it goes, if healthy and growing, then I'll surely be seeing you!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

*yuuuuup!!!*



Kooka said:


> I highly recommend this seller, he has a better setup and selection of corals than most stores in the GTA.


+1 on that.... and fun and personable to visit!!


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

How much for the Acan frags?


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

4pokguy said:


> How much for the Acan frags?


Ultra rainbow $15per head
AA grade $5pp

All the frags have been fully healed having been in the system for the last 3 months.


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Folks I just want to give you a heads up that based on many customers requests I will be providing personal delivery within the local area. I will post more specific details on the service when it is fully availiable mid April


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi, sorry for the newbie question, what is this and how much is it?


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

darthvictor said:


> Hi, sorry for the newbie question, what is this and how much is it?


Its a anemone from the caribbean and is $30 dont think is suitable for a nano


----------



## endlessblue (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice stuff as always. My PPE have exploded as well as the acan Frags. I feed them 15 times a day lol just kidding


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Free bump for some AWESOME frags! Go get them from Alex everyone!!!!


----------

